

Extending and Embedding - ddispaltro
http://lethargy.org/~jesus/writes/extending-and-embedding

======
brianobush
Interesting that the author likes Lua as an embedding language, but doesn't
like the language itself. If I were in his shoes, I think I couldn't be so
subjective. Kudos to him.

~~~
davidw
It's a very subjective article:

> Okay, in all fairness, I didn’t give Tcl its due. It’s likely the most
> widely embedded language. I just don’t like Tcl and it shows.

If you're talking about embedding languages and don't even cover what Tcl
offers in terms of a C API, you really are doing your readers a disservice.

I think he should have just written an article on why Lua is good for
embedding, which is really what this is about, and is a very reasonable thing
to say.

------
mahmud
Embedding Lisp is too arcane?

[http://ecls.sourceforge.net/new-
manual/ch24.html#Internals-W...](http://ecls.sourceforge.net/new-
manual/ch24.html#Internals-What-can-ECL-do-)

------
pquerna
using lua is by far the best language to embed -- its why apache httpd is
including mod_lua by default in 2.4, the next major version.

~~~
btipling
^^^ wrote mod_lua

~~~
pquerna
Actually Brian McCallister wrote much of the initial implementation, then
called mod_wombat.. I just helped with various bits and kinda championed for
including it in apache httpd.

I've used lua for several other projects, and I love its embedability,
compared to any of the other language, nothing remotely close to mainstream is
anywhere near it.

I'm most interested in seeing how LLVM based things go though, I imagine at
somepoint you will be able to just embed LLVM JITs and run langauge X on them,
though the API is gonna be complicated compared to Lua's.

~~~
davidw
> nothing remotely close to mainstream is anywhere near it.

Whether you like it or not, Tcl has been and remains an excellent language for
this kind of thing.

